# E-Tec or Tohatsu?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

On Tohatsu's website it says 209 lbs? No way 270. Why not consider the Tohatsu TLDI 2 stroke. I have 2 of them, a 50hp tiller and a 90hp remote. Great motors.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

devrep said:


> On Tohatsu's website it says 209 lbs? No way 270.


Maybe I missed that. I might have mistaken the shipping weight. Well that's a different story now.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

does your skiff take a 15 or 20" motor?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

devrep said:


> does your skiff take a 15 or 20" motor?


I am not sure which one Ankona puts on there. Anybody with a Native SUV know? On the quote they gave me, they didn't say which one it was. But they power them with the Tohatsu. And then I started looking around at the E-tec 2 strokes as well as the Hondas because they will install whatever you want.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Look at the 40hp comparison at the bottom. Also etec 3 yr warranty, Tohatsu 5 year. Also google etec problems and then tohatsu problems. I did all this before I bought my 2 motors.

http://outboards.axlegeeks.com/l/548/Evinrude-E40DGTL


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Etec only comes in 20". Hatsu comes in 15 or 20"/


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

devrep said:


> Look at the 40hp comparison at the bottom. Also etec 3 yr warranty, Tohatsu 5 year. Also google etec problems and then tohatsu problems. I did all this before I bought my 2 motors.
> 
> http://outboards.axlegeeks.com/l/548/Evinrude-E40DGTL


I will. Thanks.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Ever heard of Raider motors? They are what is used by the Seals and all special forces. Tohatsu TLDI 40hp direct injection 2 stroke modified to be submerged, run on multiple fuels and to be easily carried.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

devrep said:


> Ever heard of Raider motors? They are what is used by the Seals and all special forces. Tohatsu TLDI 40hp direct injection 2 stroke modified to be submerged, run on multiple fuels and to be easily carried.


They R&D those here in local waters to me. Those are NASTY motors. Wish I could get one.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think they are located in Titusville.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The E-tec 40 is a detuned 60 and the dry weight of the motor is 240#. The Tohatsu 40 TLDI is a detuned 50, the dry weight is 206#. I like E-tec, but a lighter, cheaper motor with a longer warranty sounds pretty good. Here's an interesting comparison of the E-tec and other motors:


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> The E-tec 40 is a detuned 60 and the dry weight of the motor is 240#. The Tohatsu 40 TLDI is a detuned 50, the dry weight is 206#. I like E-tec, but a lighter, cheaper motor with a longer warranty sounds pretty good. Here's an interesting comparison of the E-tec and other motors:


that is good stuff right there Vertigo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

devrep said:


> Look at the 40hp comparison at the bottom. Also etec 3 yr warranty, Tohatsu 5 year. Also google etec problems and then tohatsu problems. I did all this before I bought my 2 motors.
> 
> http://outboards.axlegeeks.com/l/548/Evinrude-E40DGTL


Actually Etec just stepped down from a 7 year warranty to a 6 year warranty. Probably the best in the outboard game...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Their website says 3 years but it looks like the have a promotional extended warranty going.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

So basically in the video he said what i've been saying for years.... yamaha 4 strokes suck!! LOL


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the zuke seemed to perform well


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> the zuke seemed to perform well


They do perform well.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

If you are looking at the 40 Tohatsu, why not the 50? The weight and dimensions are identical and only about $850 more MSRP I believe.

Tohatsu 40/50 remote 15" shaft weighs 209, 20" tiller is 225
Etec 50 weighs 250...not sure about the 40 because I never looked at it
Suzuki 40/50/60 weighs 218 iirc


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you check you'll note that most new HB Marquesas come with an E-Tec 90 from HB....


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I was in the same position 4 years ago when I built my skiff. The yammys were too expensive, the zukes had serious rust issues at the time and every single person I knew running a hatsu had to get an additional external fuel pump to combat vapor lock issues. That made my decision.


----------

